# Dumb growth question



## furryscaly (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey all. I've hatched oothecas from chinese mantids and watch the nymphs grow, and I've kept and bred adults, but I've never actually kept one from nymph through adulthood. My question is, once a mantid has fully formed wings, is it old enough to breed? Also, does it molt any more once it has functional wings? How long do they live once they reach this stage?


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi,

Once a mantis has grown a full set of wings it has reached its final lifestage and will no longer moult. Although technically adult, most people class them as 'mature' two to three weeks after the final shed. As for how long they live, this varies between males and females, but also varies throughtout the species and other species, so i wouldnt like to guess, perhaps one of you chinese mantis breeders out there have found an average?

Dave


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2005)

What Dave said.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 24, 2005)

IME chinese females live about 4-5 months as adults on average, and males a little over 2 months.


----------



## infinity (Sep 24, 2005)

and seriously, don't think all your Q's are dumb... we all had to start somewhere- and besides, that's what a forum is for


----------



## furryscaly (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok cool. I figured they were done molting once they had wings, but after I've caught several adult females and some were much smaller than others, it made me wonder. Now if only I'd find more males.


----------



## Samzo (Sep 26, 2005)

maybe the smaller ones were sub-adult. Subs have wings but are more stumpy.. just a thought


----------

